# 1:350 NX-01 Light Kit



## Jobi Wan Kenobi (Dec 9, 2003)

Got a mass email from Randy Neubert at VoodooFX today saying his light kit was finally done and ready to sell. Check it out here:

http://www.voodoofx.com/fiberfx.htm

Being an electronics dummy, I've been looking forward to a kit. But, I guess I'll have to pass on this one (It looks fabulous though) due to its $175 price tag.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pass on the NX, but when he comes up with one for the refit, I'l go for it.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Jobi Wan Kenobi said:


> Being an electronics dummy, I've been looking forward to a kit. But, I guess I'll have to pass on this one (It looks fabulous though) due to its $175 price tag.


All I can say is OUCH.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

I'm sure it's worth it,and it does look nice from the one animated gif file on the site but I'm going to pass because:

A.) The price is too steep to justify the beating I would take from the wife.

B.) I'm learning how to do it myself.

C.) My wife has a good insurance plan and I'm covered.

D.) I kinda like how electricity "tickles".

E.) I am the Lizard King and I can do anything.

F.) See reason "A" (second beating when she remembers why the first took place)

G.) My house is brick, so really only the inside can burn.


----------



## dan1701d (Jun 9, 2004)

ROFLMAO Rogue, very funny. And I have to agree I will have to learn to do it myself, cause I, cant afford the price. And I like that eltric tickle too, LOL.


----------



## S-cape (Sep 11, 2000)

That's alot of money....... 
What is the difference between this and DLM's Fed flasher board as far as what the finished product actually does?  I too will have to pass on this one too steep for me.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Man I could buy a month's worth of groceries for that price,wow!!!


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

So they're my "competition"... I'll go to bat for them anyway.

Go develop your own and calculate (much simplified):

1) The time and cost of learning how to do it in the first place.

2) The time and cost of research and development. How many kits you eat, materials and time. Don't forget, most people assign some sort of value to their time. You get a check from your job, right?

3) The cost of manufacturing/fabrication. I suspect that this is a small-volume item and is likely hand-crafted in their shop as opposed to being sent to x-cents per hour China.

4) Overhead. If you don't know what it is, look it up!

5) Finally, how many of these things will actually sell to offset all of the above while still making some profit? (Pro bono? Not likely!) To further assist in that determination, how well did the model kit sell vs. how many would attempt to light it vs. how many can do it themselves vs. how many will actually buy a prefab system (because they can't create one or prefer to outsource due to time or other constraints) at the REQUIRED price point? Listen to yourselves already for a hint.

And THAT is why I decided to pass on producing a "mass-market" system for the NX-01.

But more power to Voodoo for trying. I wish them well!


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Agree, it looks wonderful but the asking $ is far too much for me. What a shame... Fox


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I bought a lighting kit for the NX-01 this past weekend from a vendor at the IPMS National Convention for only $35.00. 

It has the rotating red LEDs for the bussard collectors, a line of three blue LEDs for the warp drive, green and red flashing LEDs for the nav lights on the saucer and the ends of the nacelles, and 8 superbright white LEDs for the saucer. The only thing missing is the strobes that are on the top of the saucer, but I can live without it, or just add it to the system.

I have to get a power supply from Radio Shack, but that won't break the bank either.

I cannot remember the guys name right now, but when I get his info, I will post it here for ALL to see. I think he said the kit regularly goes for $40.00 on his web-site.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, please do, Martin! I am most definitely interested in a lighting kit that's under $50 for the NX-01 kit, as I want to do that one as my practice at lighting the PL Refit kit. While I'm not out to build a show-stopper, I'd like something that doesn't look too bad, either - and that my non-existant electrical skills can handle.


----------



## Shamrock_Don (Jun 12, 2005)

The suspense is killing me.....


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: 

Guess Who


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well ya gotta admit.....................
They ("Voodoo") made a nice little video.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

It's more credits than content! Bad fast-food burgers have more "meat!"

Show us more!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh what they hey... I'm going to get one! I won't be much good for feedback to the group, however, as the lighting kit will go in the "to build someday" pile along with the 3 NX kits I've got squirrelled away and the custom Photo-etch plans I've made for her. I'm building out the basement right now and will finally have a place to work after years of sprue fondling and massive kit collecting. I'm doing the Jupiter II, The Enterprise Refit, and the Lunar Models Proteus first... this fall! I just can't wait to get started!

The Atomic City Mercury, and the 30inch Nautilus are way in front of the NX on the to do list... there's a 66 inch Nautilus kit gathering dust in my collection too... I can't mess with it until I get my chops... I'm a getting back into modelling after 30 years guy.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, here is the info for the guy who sold me my NX lighting kit.

Modeler or Mice
PO BOX 90471 
Phoenix, AZ 85066

Sci-Fi Custom Models

Primary Contact: Marti Martinez
E-mail: [email protected]


I went to Radio Shack and picked up a 3volt adapter and a female plug for the actual kit. I am going to test it in a few minutes. Wish me luck.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow a kit for $40,that is a lot better than $175. anyday YeePee!! :tongue:


----------



## Trekmanscott (Oct 4, 2002)

I too bought One of those lighting kits at Nats. I thought the same thing. $35.00 to light the NX-01! I couldn't give him the money fast enough. I've been playing with the kit and it's pretty nice. I started work on my NX yesterday. I'm trying to find a way to get one of the LED's into that little Pod in between the nacelles. I'm thinking I may need to run one of my own. But I highly recomend that lighting kit. I'll try to keep everyone updated on my progress. Wish me luck!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Darn! I tried to write the e-mail address, and it was returned. No luck going thru. And the kit sounded good too!

Any other details besides a P.O. Box or e-mail? Maybe a phone number to contact? Pretty pleeeease?

Sincerely,
Scorp

" Boldly Go! "


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry Scorpitat, 

Thats all the info I have...I will try to get a number from James who was in charge of the dealers room. We are having a club meeting today at 2pm.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks!

I've been looking for a reasonably priced light kit. I have no experience with lighting, so a kit is my best bet to light my kit.

Thanks for any help you can offer.

Sincerely,
Scorp. :wave: :thumbsup: 

" Boldly Go! "


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

TrekFX...I sorta thought the same thing...20 plus seconds of intro/exit and 15 or so of the ship...!!!

BUT!!!!! I thought the lights looked great! I have an NX-01 if anyone is interested in buying it. Opened but unharmed...

Anyway...I think this looks like a sweet kit...and if I had the money, I would go for it...but honestly, I could probably only afford one that is about half that price...

NICE WORK...just too pricey for me...


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Any info on how to contact the person you got the lights from yet, Martin?

Just checking back......eager to get one and fire this puppy up!

Thanks!

Sincerely,
Scorp

"Boldly Go!" :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## trekmodeler (Apr 30, 2004)

The VoodooFX NX-01 light kit is worth it..I ordered mine on Monday, received it today. Excellent kit, very detailed instructions. I highly recommend this kit to anyone thinking about purchasing one, it saves lots of time, and everything you need is in the kit.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Impatient modellers that know nothing of lighting specifics want to know... what do you all think of just adapting the VooDoo NX light kit to lighting the Refit?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I'm picking up one of VoovooFXs lighting kit for the NX, but I'll wait until the refit lighting kit comes out. Hopefully by then, I'll have a little more experience installing electronics in the model kit.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

HEY YOU GUYS!!!!

The folks over at Federation Models are now carrying that great lighting kit that I have written about. It is selling for $50.00 over there.

They say that it can be hooked to a battery pack, but I have mine hooked to a 3v adapter and it works great.

According to the folks at Radio Shack, the number of batteries it takes can be used to calculate the number of volts the lighting needs. Hence 3 AAA batteries = 3 volts. It seems to work pretty well.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ 3 triple A's = 4.5 volts. 

1.5 volts per batt.


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

Maybe it's my media player, but it looks like the bussard collectors (nacelle fronts) don't rotate. The kit certainly looks like a quality product, but from a consumer standpoint, I would expect the ultimate in accuracy at that price. 

That said, I give credit to them for bringing a product to market that will help others improve their NX-01 models.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I've got that lighting kit. Got it at a con for $35, and it was well worth it (3 AA's work just fine, so long as they're fresh batteries; otherwise the running lights don't flash very well). It certainly made me feel a lot better about picking up the model (the fact that I got it on clearance at Suncoast Video for $13 makes it even better).

The nacelle dome lights do flash in sequence, one clockwise, one counterclockwise (I forget which is which and really don't feel like checking at the moment  ) and the ones in the body of the nacelle are a very nice shade of blue, so there's no real need to color the clear parts. Just give 'em a good dullcote to diffuse the light and they look quite good.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

I know nuts about electronics but just wonder how and why is it so darn expensive? I am more than sure what they produce is tested and thought out before selling but the price tag........

B


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I can only answer Boxster's question about my own parts. That answer is that what makes my parts cost as much as they do is the amount of work it takes to assemble and test everything to make sure that everything is as easy as possible to install and works right.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey Jw,

Like I said, I know nuts about electronics. Never light a kit in my life before but surely will have to when I order the PL NX and Refit for sure. This is still something I am looking into and very interested in. I have to thank Trekmodeler for that because his Refit is simply a work of art!

B


----------



## darksiseneg (Dec 30, 2005)

*NX-01 in drydock.....HELP*

Hello all,
This is my first post here......
I have just recently finished my AMT/ERTL Enterprise refit which I had in storage since 1989..... its all lit up with LEDs and painted with nice detail and it looks great. I am now finishing off the AMT TOS Enterprise......... as far as the 1/350 NX-01 goes I have finished the light masking coats of paint on the interior and have painted most of the outer hull using the Aztec pattern masks.... now I am stuck......I can't proceed any further on it without installing the lights first. VoodooFX is toooo expensive for my taste and Federation Models is having a hard time getting ahold of the guy who made the $50 NX-01 light kit. So my model has been gathering dust now for about 2 months. Does any one here know where to get an affordable kit to light this baby up? Push comes to shove I will probably get the Voodoo kit but I would rather avoid that expense...


----------

